# New SxS from AC... sweet



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

:rockn: Me Like !!!! :rockn: And I'm sure it has the 1000 motor. I will be looking into one of these. I heard about them about a year ago through the grapevine. Now it's finally out !!


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Awwwww man!!! I want one!!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

to bad its and AC lol jk all 4 of are AC riders! im including u big d lol


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

lol to funny


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sick!!! Much better looking than the prowler!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i like it, anyone have any specs on it??


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

08GreenBrute said:


> i like it, anyone have any specs on it??


Some one has to have an idea of something on this?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats tight... I just hope it comes with lots of power


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

well supposedly this model was unveiled at a sled show, but is not production yet. apparently they are still working on some tooling for the production parts. don't know if I'm supposed to say anything but i think it will be released within 6 months... and apparently AC has a bigger powerplant they will be unveiling on the release date... 1200cc????


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

:rockn:This will deff. be my next purchase...thats pure sex!!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hate too see the price tag on that thing lol dont get me wrong it looks awesome but i bet it starts at 12,000


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Hate too see the price tag on that thing lol dont get me wrong it looks awesome but i bet it starts at 12,000


 HaHa I bet it's gonna start at around 16 and the top model will probably be between 18 and 20.. Heck the new rzr is 18, so if this one has a bigger motor than the 1000 the price is gonna be on up there !!! Sweet ride though.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

30 inch long reservoir shocks giving 16+ inches travel. 4WD with power steering. 
Complete tube chassis, just like a sand rail.
The most travel 'by far' of any side by side Power steering Uses current prowler 1000 drive system with 95+hp out of the HO version of the H2 1000 engine.
4 wheel drive
LED lighting
Priced less than Polaris 900
Around 1000lbs
64" wide

Found this on another site.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

it looks like it has a rear trailing arm style suspension... and someone told me that the diffs were updated and similar to that of a sand rail.


----------

